# Anyone riding the Stumpjumper FSR Comp in XXL?



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm only 6'2" and a half 240lbs with a 34" inseam and I was dead set on replacing my recently broken XL Anthem x ,with an XL Trance. Well, I test rode an XL trance and I hated it! The cockpit was so short! It felt like a medium. Then the sales guy (who was about 6'2" also) said "I know exactly what you need." He came back with this XXL Stumpjumper FSR 29er already set up for my weight. It looked huge, but when I rode it, it felt fantastic! It was actually nimble and easy to handle. And I didn't have to crank the seat post all the way to the limit line (like I normally do) to get the right height for my legs. I'm
Going to go back and test drive the XL as well just to compare.

Is there anyone else out there about my size riding an XXL Stumpy? What are your experiences on the trail with it? I'm just testing on some light off road so I don't want to pull the trigger and find out on the trail that it doesn't ride right.

This is a pic of the bike set up for me.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm about 1/4" shy of 6'5" with a 35" inseam and I ride an XL. May want to try one somewhere before you buy.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanx for your input. By any chance, you got a pic of your bike?


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

Ride the xl to see. It is unlikely the xxl is the best fit for you.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll take a pic and post it first chance I get.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I spent the last year on a 2012 Stumpjumper Evo 29 (trying to sell now) in XL and I'm 6'6"... no way you need an XXL.


----------



## NytrostarSS (Mar 6, 2006)

Keep in mind, cockpit configuration can be adjusted, seatpost, seat, stem length/rise, bar width/rise/sweep. The XL might be the right one for you with cockpit adjustments. Every bike I've owned has seen a bar/stem swap out before hitting the trail.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

You won't be able to manual an XXL, it'll be too big. Fit the bike to suit your seatpost length requirements, then fit to your reach with appropriate stem.


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

I'm 6'5" and fell between xl and xxl. I'm mostly torso so I went with the longer top tube. I can't see anybody shorter than me really "needing" a xxl.

Just my $0.02


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

I really appreciate all the replies and I've read every one of them at least 3 times. To be honest, I did not have any 2nd thoughts about the XXL Stumpy until I started reading all these posts saying it's too big. I also need to mention that I incorrectly measured my inseam - I actually have a 36.4 inseam barefoot. So that explains why I like the seat tube height. 

As you can see in the pic, the seat is really up there but not beyond the limit line. I usually have to get a longer seat post (450mm or so) to get my height just right and I don't like all that post exposed. I'm concerned about the pressure on the frame and awkward handling. The reach felt good but I'm still not sure how fast cornering will be on the trails. I'm going to test both the XL and XXL tomorrow and see how they feel but I'm still leaning towards the XXL. I know it's considered a trail bike but it feels like an awesome XC bike. 

If I can bunny hop over logs and do high speed turns without washing out in the front, I'm going to go with the XXL because it just feels good. Need to try the XL first though. 

I'll post back to let you know what happens.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Just test rode both the XL and XXL back to back and the XXL is the clear winner. For long rides and hammering out of the saddle the XXL felt way better. It takes a tad bit more body English to toss it around but I love the extra reach I get when out of the saddle. On every bike I've ever ridden I've always felt a cramped in the cockpit. This one feels nice! Switchbacks felt good, high speed turns felt good, twisty slower stuff felt good - I just need a little more work getting it airborne but that's not a big deal. I'm mostly concerned with controlling it on drops, not jumping at my age. 

I know it's against the general consensus but the XXL Stumpy fits me well at 6'2.5" with a 36.4 inseam. I must have ape arms. Now I need to work out the finances.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pretty cool. If I remember right, without checking, the top tube on the XXL is only a tiny bit longer (if at all) than the XL. 
With that inseam, the XXL probably is better for you. 
I'll still post a pic of my bike in a day or so. It's an 09, so not exactly like yours, but I can say this... Get wider rims on that thing as soon as you can afford it. 
Mine originally came with DT Swiss rims with an 18mm internal width. I upped them to 30mm and the bike felt better. I then built 35mm rims and the bike feels RIGHT. 
Speshy should build em that way.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

NYrr496 said:


> Pretty cool. If I remember right, without checking, the top tube on the XXL is only a tiny bit longer (if at all) than the XL.
> With that inseam, the XXL probably is better for you.
> I'll still post a pic of my bike in a day or so. It's an 09, so not exactly like yours, but I can say this... Get wider rims on that thing as soon as you can afford it.
> Mine originally came with DT Swiss rims with an 18mm internal width. I upped them to 30mm and the bike felt better. I then built 35mm rims and the bike feels RIGHT.
> Speshy should build em that way.


I still think there's something fishy going on... his inseam is 34" and mine is 38". I had my dropper post inserted as far as it would go into the frame (XL) then raised 1cm and that got me a fully extended leg with my heel on the pedal.


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm 6'3.5", and I ride a '12 camber comp xl. I do have monkey arms, always have, and would never think about getting a larger bike. I run 2" riser bars with quite a forward sweep on them, 760 in width. No one can tell you what feels right, just think long and hard about what you purchase. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Im 6'7'' and 230 lbs and feel amazing on it. I have aslo xxl carve pro HT but fell so comfy on Stumpy

now bar is changed to 820mm carbon and stem to 70 mm Renthal Apex
Orginaly was 750 then change it for 800mm an dnow for 820mm and so cool now it is a feeling during riding


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Holy crap... ^^^^ Those wheels look tiny on that bike.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanx for the pic. It's lookig really good! The 29" wheels really make bikes for us big guys look proportioned well. 
Those are some really wide bars though- but at 6'7" I can see why you need them. The stock setup was good for me. I also agree, the Stumpy has got to be the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden. 
I remember back in the day when all the nice bikes were made for riders about 5'10", 175lbs. You couldn't get a bike that would fit well or handle the weight of a Clyde. Now you can get a decent bike off the shelf with few upgrades. The XXL Stumpy is a good example of retaining ride quality while the frame size increases. Of course this is also due to advances in suspension design as well.



lukas1 said:


> View attachment 990102
> 
> 
> Im 6'7'' and 230 lbs and feel amazing on it. I have aslo xxl carve pro HT but fell so comfy on Stumpy
> ...


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Better view  and visible ratio wheels-frame


----------



## SixSix (Jun 30, 2015)

Great info, looked at one yesterday, was leaning toward a Trek but now starting to lean toward a stumpy.


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I absolutely love that bike, really, specially when Im so tall and market looks very poor for us, som eproducers recomend size XL up to 6'7'' but common, when You get XXL you hav ea leat 1.5 '' more on many dimensions. 
If I will squezze me to smaller frame , not fun att all.
In other hands some producers offering XL size going a little more, I think exaple is Moondrakaer Foxy , but he has also this new design with long TT and short stem, bu tany way, rech there in XL is 510mm in my stumpy XXL is about 480mm .

When I have talked with Mondraker one guy told me that seat tube could be to short for 6'7'' , because is about 2'' shortet then Stumpy


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ventana makes 25" fully frames for tall guys. They're really nice.


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

New Turner Burner 3.1 look also nice


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

lukas1 said:


> I absolutely love that bike, really, specially when Im so tall and market looks very poor for us, som eproducers recomend size XL up to 6'7'' but common, when You get XXL you hav ea leat 1.5 '' more on many dimensions.
> If I will squezze me to smaller frame , not fun att all.
> In other hands some producers offering XL size going a little more, I think exaple is Moondrakaer Foxy , but he has also this new design with long TT and short stem, bu tany way, rech there in XL is 510mm in my stumpy XXL is about 480mm .
> 
> When I have talked with Mondraker one guy told me that seat tube could be to short for 6'7'' , because is about 2'' shortet then Stumpy


That's another reason I like the stumpy in XXL. It has a longer top tube and I can run a shorter stem. Reach feels great, steering feels quick, and the seat tube is fine for a normal length seat post. I was reading an article on manufacturers sizing charts and they got it all wrong. The TT's are usually too short and don't grow in size with increasing frame sizes in proportion to the seat tube. It's based on road bikes with super long stems for high speed stability on flat ground. I'm always trying to get my reach out further and seat height higher on frames they say are my size. I end up with slow steering and too much weight over the front axle and numb hands and having to buy a longer seat post. If they made more bikes with longer TT's, you could run a more accurate stem size.

This bike is supposed to be for someone 6'4" and taller but I love the fit and ride for me. It's not as tossable as my 22" XtC hardtail 26er, but it's perfect for the kind of riding I like to do on it.


----------



## Drobs71 (May 6, 2016)

Interesting. I'm 6'2" with 35" inseam and often find the XL can be slightly too cramped for my liking. I really liked the stumpy XXL on a test ride, though it was not on true single track. I find it fustrating that many bike stores simply don't like to stock the larger sizes because of the limited numbers who will purchase. I have bought two bikes and later regretted because too small. I am having the same dilemma regarding sizing, go with your instincts, but I would insist on riding it on the trail first as a demo. Cheers.


----------



## TIMLARMER (Mar 25, 2014)

what frame measurement dictates the frame size ? trying to figure out if I have a L or XL ...thanks


----------

